# Instaler un theme sous Snow Leopard



## anthony74 (11 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous !

Voila je voudrais changer mes fenêtres du finder etc. j'ai chercher un peu partout (visiblement pas au bon endroit) j'ai testé certains logiciels (magnifique, ceux du Tuto customisation > thèmes) en vain, ils ne marchent pas avec leopard. J'ai aussi téléchargé crystal clear, il apparait bien dans mes préférences systéme mais pas moyen de modifier ce que je souhaite.

Quel(s) logiciels utilisez vous pour changer les apparence du finder (barre menu, fenêtres etc..)? et sous quelles formes prenez vous les thémes ?

Merci


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2009)

J'ei ai posté quelques uns dans les coups de coeur va voir .


----------



## anthony74 (11 Novembre 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> J'ei ai posté quelques uns dans les coups de coeur va voir .



Merci pour ta réponse  si mes souvenirs sont bons, tu me l'avait déjà conseillé il y a une semaine, je suis retourné feuilleté les coups de cur mais je trouve vraiment pas ce dont j'ai besoin... 

Pour la custo du Dock d'Itunes FireFox et des Icones j'ai tout ce qu'il me faut. Je recherche juste un théme Finder black du genre "cold chocolate" ou je ne sais quoi.
Il n'y à aucun logiciel pour SnowLeopard qui permet d'apliquer ce genre de thêmes ?

Dernière petite question... j'ai changer ma barre de statut avec le skin SnowTunes en black. Même après désinstalation impiossible de retrouver l'icone de ma baterie et du bluetooth en noir, ils sont restés blanc.. des suggestions ?

Encor merci


----------

